# T3/T4 Turbo .50 AR - Revo Tune - Opinions please?



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

My TT is a 180HP Quattro 5spd.
It's currently stage 2 Revo.
Intake, DV/BOV, downpipe and full exhaust 3" catless, 1.0 engine mounts from BFI

Next I want to do a turbo without breaking the bank. I found T3/T4 setups for good prices and I was wondering how this would work on my car?

How much boost should I run to stay around 300whp, and 300wtq?
I think the stock rods are only rated to 310wtq so I really dont want to go past that, any thoughts?

Anyone have experience with Revo, do they have a file for this turbo?

Any idea how this would improve my performance over the stock k03?
I understand the torque curve will come later...


Lastly, how will this hold up for a Daily Driver? I need to drive To school and work 5 days a week.

Thanks for all the help! Any and all comments welcomed!!


----------



## Atomic Ed (Mar 19, 2009)

The 180 quattro is a tough one to mod due to its unique setup.

No matter how you cut it, it will take $3K to $6k to get you there. Toss your downpipe out, won't fit a T3/T4. Clutch, FMIC will be needed also. 

Revo has a Stg 3 that is intended for GT28 series turbos, but could be possibly modified/adapted to work with a T3/T4 setup. I would find an highly qualified Revo tuner who could work with you. Revo has a bunch of files they don't release to the public, but will work with one of their advanced tuners to install on your car if the tuner evaluates your setup first. (Most Revo dealers arn't allowed to modify base Revo files, only a few are authorized.) Caution though, there is no warrenty on a modified file from them. 

Alternatively, using lemmiwick setting could work also, but i don't think you could convince Revo to load up the Stage 3 unless you work with the right tuner. 

Mild boost setting and a careful tune will result in a reliable DD.

I would consider a Frankenturbo (do a search) and new software (or your currnet software with new injectors and lemmiwick settings) over a T3/T4 in your case. Not quite the power, but a fun DD. Other mods would still be highly recommended,but could come later if boost is kept low.


----------



## deltaP (Jul 26, 2011)




----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

ss94 said:


> I need to drive To school and work 5 days a week.


Your choices are:

1. Keep your car stock turbo. Enjoy it till you can buy something else.
2. Buy a daily driver, turbo your TT.
3. Keep the TT stock and buy a dedicated go fast car.


Most aftermarket turbo cars aren't reliable. If people say they are it just hasn't hit them... yet.

I'd also prefer to drive the balls out of a stock turbo TT than have to de-tune or keep off the gas on my powerful big turbo car just so it's reliable.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm not a fan of REVO because I had it on my BT Jetta and I feel like their BT software could be a lot better compared to other companies out there :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Our stage 3 software is only intended to work with GT28 series turbos. We will not allow our dealers to install software on any vehicle that has mismatched hardware. 99% of complaints you hear about with our stage 3 software are related to people who insisted on running incompatible hardware, then blamed the software. Due to this we require all our dealers to verify that the correct hardware is installed before flashing the car with stage 3. 


If your TT is a narrowband car I highly suggest selling it or converting it to the later wideband type ecu. There is only so much you can do with the narrowband cars once changing things like injectors and maf housings. The wideband cars respond much better and it is well worth the time and money to convert. 

Also for the record we do not have any special dealers who can modify our software anymore then the next dealer. We do not have any special files only given to certain dealers or customers. 

I've got over 100K on a stage 3 setup on my 2000 mk4 jetta which has been converted to a wideband ecu. My GF has been daily driving it until this weekend (got an OB 2.5XT  ) without any issues. It starts instantly, drives perfectly and makes great power. If you don't put your foot in it you would never know it makes more then twice the stock power. The car even passed emissions last year with flying color ( I run a cat and all emissions hardware).


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks Chris!

How might I tell if My car is narrowband or wideband? I currently have your stage II for my car and I continue to throw the P0420 code, my mechanic contacted HQ and apparently has an updated file for me. I will have it uploaded next week. Ill be interested to see if it keeps the cat from popping up(Your tune is supposed to cat-delete the code).

THanks for the help!



[email protected] said:


> Our stage 3 software is only intended to work with GT28 series turbos. We will not allow our dealers to install software on any vehicle that has mismatched hardware. 99% of complaints you hear about with our stage 3 software are related to people who insisted on running incompatible hardware, then blamed the software. Due to this we require all our dealers to verify that the correct hardware is installed before flashing the car with stage 3.
> 
> 
> If your TT is a narrowband car I highly suggest selling it or converting it to the later wideband type ecu. There is only so much you can do with the narrowband cars once changing things like injectors and maf housings. The wideband cars respond much better and it is well worth the time and money to convert.
> ...


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well if your tt has an ATC engine code then you're most likely narrow band. Most people with 180q's tend to have the early (2000) model. :thumbup:

Otherwise just look at the physical size. I believe narrow band ecu's are smaller if im not mistaken....


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

If you know your ecu ID or the engine code I can let you know.

The wideband 180s will also have the variable cam adjuster.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

I am unsure of my engine code or ecu ID. If it's easy to check let me know how, otherwise I'll ask my mechanic next week when he uploads the updated Revo file.

Thanks!


----------

